# puppies



## arc (Oct 23, 2013)

hi,my first post! had some bad luck with a puppy we recently got. Had him for 3 days before he became very unwell and sadly he died aged 9 weeks on Monday. Heartbroken doesn't come close. However the children all still want a puppy so looking again. i'm very nervous about a similar problem happening again. our puppy had isospora coccidiosis and giardiasis. The vet tried eveything for a week but in the end , just as it looked like he was getting better, he suddenly got worse and was in pain. Would really appreciate any advice on breeders. We are in essex and if the colne valley puppies have a good reputation? Many thanks


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What an awful experience for you. I am so sorry it must have been a traumatic time for the whole family.
I'm sorry I cannot advise re breeders in Es**** but I just wanted to express sympathy.


----------



## arc (Oct 23, 2013)

thank you. It is still heartbreaking.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I am so sorry you had such a terrible experience, do you know if your puppy was the only one in the litter to be effected. Good luck in your search for a new puppy. I hope you will be able to find a new puppy soon, I spread my net quite wide on the second pup we got, as there are not alot of breeders near where we live, I think the right puppy is worth a journey. Look forward to hearing you have found the right little one for you.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So sorry and sad for your family and though so heartbreaking, lovely that your family got to take care of the little one with such love. As I am across the ocean I can't be much help. But what a loving and caring family for a lucky puppy to be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arc (Oct 23, 2013)

thank you. the last week was a roller coaster of emotions. I did tell the breeder of the problem, but I'm guessing I chose the wrong breeder as she has not been interested at all. She says all the other pups and mum were fine.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I answered your other thread. Please look at the advice on the stickies in the puppy forum - there's a wealth of help and guidance for finding a puppy. I really hope you find a great breeder and a healthy puppy. Terrible that you've experienced such sadness.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

arc said:


> thank you. the last week was a roller coaster of emotions. I did tell the breeder of the problem, but I'm guessing I chose the wrong breeder as she has not been interested at all. She says all the other pups and mum were fine.


Sorry your breeder has not supported you through this. It's so sad to hear these heartbreaking stories. 

Please have a look at JoJo's website. Google "My Dogs Life" it has a wealth of information too.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh what a sad story, so very sorry to read this. I hope you find a puppy soon and find comfort in your new puppy. xxx


----------



## arc (Oct 23, 2013)

That's great. Thank you for your help x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

So sorry for your families loss, it must be awful. Good luck in your search!


----------



## LynP (Jul 28, 2013)

So sorry for your loss - definitely know how you feel as we lost our Westie puppy early this year at 11 weeks. We felt very anxious as well about getting another puppy and after lots of research decided to get a Cockapoo. We collected our Teddy in August from Broadreach in Cambridge and are absolutely delighted with him (although the first few weeks we were probably quite over-protective). We couldn't imagine life without him now. Just do your research and make sure you check out the breeders with regard to health checks, etc. Good luck and hope you find your new puppy very soon.


----------



## Lowestar (Oct 16, 2013)

I am so very sorry that you have had to go through this, and disheartening that the breeder was not more sympathetic or helpful.

Thinking of you.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, it's horrible for you and your family. We lost a tiny little puppy to distemper many years ago and I don't think you ever really get over it. However take a deep breath, pick yourself up and start again. The pup for you is out there. Good luck.


----------



## arc (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks guys. I don't think I will ever get over it because you feel so responsible. Even though it came from the mum. Well after a lot if research this week, emails, texts and phone calls with many breeders we went last night to a breeder. She was so nice and so knowledgeable and her dogs and puppies were kept in the best condition. We chose a champagne coloured boy who is just under 3 weeks old. He will come home in December which is perfect. A fresh start and an incentive to get organised for Christmas early!! I'm sure this time we have got it right!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How exciting - and I am so pleased for you. 
Anytime you want to share pics, name etc etc we'll all be waiting!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Fantastic! What a nice Christmas present he will be for the whole family.


----------



## arc (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm so excited. I think the next 6 weeks will go so slow. Bit nervous as well but asked so many questions and got all the answers I needed to hear. I think Buddy will be the name. Pictures to follow !!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Congratulations on finding Buddy, I'm sure everything will be fine xxx


----------

